# Solved: Windows Server 2003 FTP File & Folder Permissions



## Edward56 (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I'm running Windows Server 2003 with the latest service packs and security updates. I have one website on this server in a folder named website and there's many other folders and directories inside the website folder ok. Can I create an FTP account with access to the root folder (website) and deny this account access to some of the folders and files inside the root folder? If so how do I accomplish this.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Edward56 (Nov 24, 2004)

I figured out how to do this. I posted it right away before I did some tests of my own. I basically just created a new Group and assigned that my ftp account to that group. Then I added the new group that I created to the root of the website folder and I just denied that new group access to whatever files or folders I did not want it to have access too. That was it.


----------

